# My inexpensive powerful front headlight.



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey everyone. I have been getting my commuter bike ready for riding and one of the things i wanted to do was get a decent emergecy headlight that would be easy to use, install, and not to expensive. So i was walking thru my local performance and i took a look at the Zefal LED+ Aluminum cycle light set on sale for 14.99. What caught my eye was the holder for the front head light. It was a slip in mounting for the small flashlight that comes with the kit. 









As a full time firefighter i love lights, and this mount looked to be the same size as my fire flash light i have on my helmet. The light is a Dorcy LED 160 lumes about a 6 watt light model number 41-4297 









So i bought the light and brought it home and great news. If not only fits great, but a plus is that u have to uncrew the back cap/battery compartment to slip it in the mount and then once you reinstall the back cap there is no way it can come out. 









So what i have is a very good back up light that cost me 39.99 for the Dorcy light and 14.99 for the zefal mount. The light is a bit expensive but i have used this on my helmet for over 2 years and have only had to chance batterys, that is a tough light. And at 160 lumes when you look at a comparable Sure Fire light they are in the 160.00 price range. It runs for 5 hours on 3 aaa batteries and has an indicator to tell you when it is getting low. There may be a better light/ way of doing this for less than the 54.99 i spent but i am very happy with its performance. I road it tonight and i can easily maintain 15mph safely with out outrunning the light. 
Hope this helps. Bill


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

That's great info, thanks for sharing!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

if you're a light-nut, you're well aware of dealextreme, right?


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Nope, you got me on the deal extreme thing. Taking it that its a website, have to check it out later today. Thanks.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

why don't you just buy a flashlight mount for $2 from dealextreme.com + a $30 Aurora P7 Flashlight (http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16091) ??

that will blow away whatever your dorcy is outputting at a cheaper price


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

crossracer said:


> Hey everyone. I have been getting my commuter bike ready for riding and one of the things i wanted to do was get a decent emergecy headlight that would be easy to use, install, and not to expensive. So i was walking thru my local performance and i took a look at the Zefal LED+ Aluminum cycle light set on sale for 14.99. What caught my eye was the holder for the front head light. It was a slip in mounting for the small flashlight that comes with the kit.
> 
> 
> As a full time firefighter i love lights, and this mount looked to be the same size as my fire flash light i have on my helmet. The light is a Dorcy LED 160 lumes about a 6 watt light model number 41-4297
> ...


Thanks for the info, but 6 watts from three AAAs, with a run time of 5 hours? Excuse the technical jargon, but- that does not compute.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

The six watt number was from the Dorcy website, so dont beat me to hard for that. LOL LOL Never heard of deal extreme or those lights you mentioned.. I just have personel experience with the quality of this particular light. Like i said the light works very well and allows for safe riding at 15mph. 
Like i said if there is a better way than i want to hear it. I am completely happy with my setup and am standing by my original assessment. 
Bill
Just so you know i wast crazy, here is the link to the dorcy website. 
http://www.dorcy.com/products.aspx?p=414297


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

California L33 said:


> Thanks for the info, but 6 watts from three AAAs, with a run time of 5 hours? Excuse the technical jargon, but- that does not compute.


 good point a good aaa alkaline battery can produce 1.4 watt hours of electricity. 3 batterys could produce 4.2 watt hours. The 3 batteries could only deliver 6 watts to the light for 42 minutes.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Ok, just to be fair i went and looked at the aurora flashlights from deal extreme. 900 lumes is quite a lot and far outclasses my little dorcy. That said i saw a few problems with them that causes concerns. I read multipal reviews from different aurora lights and there was a reoccuring issue with quality control and heat. I couldnt find the mount you mentioned but if it is plastic there could be an issue of the heat affecting it as you use it. Some people claimed it got hot enough to almost be untouchable. 
The quality control problem also is a problem with people saying they replaced diods and other such things, poor seals, bad threads, the like. These are not issues i have enountered with my Dorcy flashlights, however that is just one persons experience. 
Again i stand by my review and post. I have handed the light off to a friend who is a commuting lunitic, and i asked him to give it a shot to see what he things. WHen he replies i will post or he might just post here himself. 
But all in all the deals extreme is an very cool website that bears watching. 
Bill


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

+1 for the Dorcy.

I work in technical theatre, where showing up without a flashlight or knife will get you fired. Dorcy is a great brand that stands up to the Surefires any day at about 1/4 the price. The only problem I've ever had with my Dorcy was accidentally turning it on in my pocket and draining the batteries. But I tend to do that with any flashlight that isn't in a holster. That said, after running for hours in my pocket while I'm working, the light was no warmer than my keys. While not as "blingy" as Surefire, the Dorcy lights are worth the relatively paltry $30-$40 price tag.


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

I've been using a DX P7 900 lumen (more like 700) flashlight for a year or so. Quality is on par and there's no heat issue (the whole flashlight is machined aluminum). Beats the heck out of a tiny 160 lumen flashlight I have.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Dorcy lights don't put out nearly as much light as the dealextreme p7 lights


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Ok, to be fair, i will order up one of those aurora lights and give it a through review. I will post in about two weeks what i have found out, and if it works with the zefal mount i have. 
Thanks for th enew leads. Bill


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

crossracer said:


> Ok, to be fair, i will order up one of those aurora lights and give it a through review. I will post in about two weeks what i have found out, and if it works with the zefal mount i have.
> Thanks for th enew leads. Bill


great, thanks! can you please do this one also? http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16501

thats about the best bang/buck flashlight on the market right now


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Ok, i did order a flashlight. I got the 700 lumes with the 5 position switch. Why? Well the 5 position switch allows for HI-MED-LO-SOS-STROBE. It was the hi, med, and low that interested me as it allowed for increaded run times on the battery charge. A 900 lumes light that runs for 50 minutes is absolutly no help if your commute is longer than that. 
Sorry i allready ordered before i saw your post about which one to get. Darn it. Well it cost me 40.00, which is the same as the dorcy light. I will do a nice head to head shoot out and let you all know in about 2 weeks. 
Bill


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I got this little AA Romison from DX for my commuter light. Paired it with a Fenix bar mount and it works great for my <1hr commute. AA batteries are readily available and inexpensive. I only have to replace the battery about 1xmonth. It's plenty bright for riding in the city where there is usually a lot of ambient light around. 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3607

DX rules.


----------

